# Freshly Refurbed Wheels - What do you think?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

These 18" RS4 Wheels have been stored in my Dad's shed for 2 years... He bought them brand new when he took delivery of his 2006 Mk2 Octavia VRS - The reason was the car had 17's as standard so I convinced him to buy these rather then go for the standard Octavia 18's.

They looked really good on his car as the offset is perfect meaning they actually sit quite far out in the arches so no need for spacers.

Anyway, they were all a bit bashed about and looking a bit sorry for themselves so I took them off to my fantastic local bodyshop to do a refurb on them. They have all been repaired and powdercoated so should be a nice tough finish but I think they've done a fantastic job - exactly as I wanted them!

I picked them up last night so gave them a bit of TLC to get them all sealed and protected up for the Winter:

Process was:

Dust off
Hand polished with Klasse All-in-one polish / sealant
Buffed off after 10 mins
Zaino Z2 Sealant applied and left for 15 mins to cure before buffing off.
Finally FinishKare FK1000p applied and left for 10 mins before buffing off.

Probably a little bit OTT but hoping they will repel as much dirt as possible while on the car through the winter but they do look good (IMO) - Just looking forward to getting them on my car (Race Blue VRS Estate) but it will need badly lowering!!

Some of the products used










Finished









































































Now on the car too!










Edited again as the car has now been lowered too - gave it a bit of TLC today so thought I'd grab some pics with the new Camera too.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice, are they real or reps? I thought RS4 wheels were 19"?

How much was the refurb?


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice what colour are they


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Like new again


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice :argie:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nice, are they real or reps? I thought RS4 wheels were 19"?
> 
> How much was the refurb?


No they're not real, but they were made by an Italian company so far better then the more recent Chinese one's I've had the pleasure of owning and bending at the slightest knock - they seem to be made of cheese! Refurb incl powder coating was £50 a wheel.

They are 18 x 8 so literally replacing the wheels on my car:










I will be getting it lowered ASAP though!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no problems with reps. I'm thinking of CSL reps for my E46 as my OEM's are cream crackered and genuine CSL's don't fit properly on non M3's (and cost a hideous amount of money)

£50 a wheel is a bargain, i'd assume it'd be a lot more than that if you had to take the car there with tyres still on.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I have no problems with reps. I'm thinking of CSL reps for my E46 as my OEM's are cream crackered and genuine CSL's don't fit properly on non M3's (and cost a hideous amount of money)
> 
> £50 a wheel is a bargain, i'd assume it'd be a lot more than that if you had to take the car there with tyres still on.


No I think they would still do it for that price but you'd obviously have to be without the car for a while unless you have a cheap old set of 16's or something you can run and just drop the wheels & tyres off?

Not sure where you're located anyway but they're in Newbury, Berks (Headley Bodyshop) but they have all the kit to ally weld or anything if needed.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

P4ULT said:


> very nice what colour are they


Thanks Paul, I'm not sure exactly what colour they are but we have a 2009 RS6 here that has these wheels on (20") and they were recently powdercoated so I just asked for mine to be done the same way.... They look a lot lighter in some of the pics then they are, although they're not dark they're a nice grey polished metal type finish rather then looking metallic with a flake in it if you see what i mean.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They look very smart, nice colour choice there, did you buy them ebay from at all.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> They look very smart, nice colour choice there, did you buy them ebay from at all.


No I got them for my Dad brand new back in 2006 but they've been stored in his shed for 2-3 years since he sold his Octavia so I rescued them :thumb:


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

that is gonna look bad a$$


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

these look great. love the colour.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like a nice job... bit OTT on the protection mind you....but it will be interesting to see how long it lasts! :lol:

hope you update us with pics on the car....

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> looks like a nice job... bit OTT on the protection mind you....but it will be interesting to see how long it lasts! :lol:
> 
> hope you update us with pics on the car....
> 
> :thumb:


I know i know, but this is DW after all so thought it would be forgiven! I'm sure there are people who have built up 20+ layers of wax after all haha


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

They remind me of my old Shadow Chrome Wolfrace Katana's










Hopefully that shows the sort of tinted silver colour.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> They remind me of my old Shadow Chrome Wolfrace Katana's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know the finish you mean, I'd say these were definitely a few shades darker though.... Once I've had the Tyres swapped over I'll get some pics on the car and in daylight - hopefully they'll look better then.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Got them fitted at last!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They look really good mate :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice, are they OE centre caps fresh from the dealer or gel overlay badges to fit the RS centres?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeap, much nicer than the silver units replaced. 

Fish


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Very nice, are they OE centre caps fresh from the dealer or gel overlay badges to fit the RS centres?


They came with the wheels back in 2006 when I ordered them for my Dad so would think they're just generic gel badges that you can stick on as the wheels were available for any VW/Audi/Skoda etc.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving the look of them, i`m after some 18" alloys for my A3 for the summer.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Loving the look of them, i`m after some 18" alloys for my A3 for the summer.


Is it a mk2 A3? Ive got the original 18's from this if so, let me know if they might be of interest


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers matey it is a Mk2 but i`m either after some Rs4 same as yours or some R8 rep alloys but i have seen some mint looking BBS LM Reps 18'' Staggered alloys on some audi A3`s which really suit the stance when the cars are slightly lowered :argie:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Pics now added to the first post as the car has now been lowered too.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Look brilliant :thumb: what dressing did you use on the tyres?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Look brilliant :thumb: what dressing did you use on the tyres?


Good old Meg's Endurance, can't beat it if you like the wet glossy look. I have an applicator in a bag that I use all the time so it's pretty loaded up with product


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

looking good buddy and love a nice vrs


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great Nick


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work fella :thumb:


----------

